# M&P 357 sig compact



## 54omle (Feb 9, 2008)

Guy's it's available. Thanks to Mr. Delosia at S&W I got one of the first availble in Ohio. Picked it up on 4/18/08 and it went directly to the range. There are some differences to my 9c and full size .357sig. One is very important this compact 357 will not fire unless there is a mag in the weapon. On the plus side is that a full size .357 sig mag will work just fine in the compact model for shooting a the range so you don't waste as much precious range time loading as you would with a 10 round mag. 

The pistol fired fine it was near 150 rounds with no malfunctions and it shot great groupings. I'm anxious for the trigger to smooth out after a break in period. 

I'll keep you advised if there are any issues during it's break in period.


----------

